# Caution: You can't un see it.



## phantom




----------



## GTs58

I think someone fell off the top bunk bed and landed on their head one too many times.


----------



## Ben P.

I think people who street-rod cars should be forced to ride that bike for 1 mile.


----------



## Ben P.

But on a more positive note - It does look slightly better than the Packard Limousine some drunk put a ‘350 Chevy’ in, hacksawed off the top off over the front doors, put a Robin’s egg blue and white vinyl fishing boat interior in, and called a ‘Town Car’. 
(That guy should be forced to ride this bike for TWO miles.)
To each their own….


----------



## Oilit

It doesn't look like there's even enough clearance for the crank to turn, the chain ring is on the ground. It must be an artistic statement.


----------



## Junkman Bob

I would pay too see someone do 1 revolution on that sprocket while grasping handlebars simultaneously....


----------



## Ben P.

Actually, if pulling up on the handlebars made the whole thing fold up into a rideable position that would be some pretty impressive engineering. But my eyes aren’t seeing that. 
Impressive amount of work nonetheless.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Balloonoob

I think if you air up the tires the chain ring might clear off the ground.  But that won't attach the brake arm to the frame. You kinda need a free wheel rear cog so you can pedal ever so slightly backwards then ever so slightly forwards to propel the bike. If you are able to perform this trick your nuts (if you have any) will probably hurt for some time. Loving the front fender built with an erector set, but it needs a crane attachment or something to really set it off.


----------



## GTs58

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1436037




*Definitely!  *


----------



## Superman1984

I kinda dig it🤔 

IF it is rideable I Would Ride It💯% so Idk why Anybody is talkin' crap 🙄😒. It may NOT be finished but it does have outside the box potential ....


----------



## Miq

It doesn’t steer very well with the front fork ending up on either side of the top tube.  🤩


----------



## Schwinny

Maybe its an Exercycle in the down position. Pull back on the bars and it lifts and goes...
That plumbing strap front end is..... ?
Theres a guy around here that slams them, puts monkey bars on them you could never reach, then puts chain steering wheels on them also... and they sell.


----------



## rustystone2112

Not a Rat Bike  just a piece of Rat $h!t


----------



## Superman1984

rustystone2112 said:


> Not a Rat Bike  just a piece of Rat $h!t



Let's see your rat bike(s.


----------



## rustystone2112

.


----------



## Superman1984

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1436464



So bolt on Kooky makes a Rat Bike? I ask because the posted bike by Op is Mainly a Lowrider ....


----------



## Superman1984

Which ones are Rat & Which ones are Lowriders 🤔


----------



## GTs58

Superman1984 said:


> So bolt on Kooky makes a Rat Bike? I ask because the posted bike by Op is Mainly a Lowrider ....




JFYI, the bike is not usable and might be considered a Lownorider, or a POJ to be more specific.  😉  I'd also have to bet that there is nobody on this forum that has the special talent to build something like that. 🤣


----------



## phantom

I have been to Paris, seen the Mona Lisa and still don't get it. Art is truly in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Superman1984

GTs58 said:


> JFYI, the bike is not usable and might be considered a Lownorider, or a POJ to be more specific.  😉  I'd also have to bet that there is nobody on this forum that has the special talent to build something like that. 🤣



Other than the non turning  functioning fork; you can talk crap but you Honestly don't know it's Not Rideable. Technically just going straight it may be .... 

I find it funny how people talk crap but do the same BS Everybody been doing. Besides it's Not Even the worst bike posted; have you seen the old customs from back in the day posted here 🤣


----------



## Superman1984

That is Only 1 that comes to mind


----------



## GTs58

Superman1984 said:


> Other than the non turning  functioning fork; you can talk crap but you Honestly don't know it's Not Rideable. Technically just going straight it may be ....
> 
> I find it funny how people talk crap but do the same BS Everybody been doing. Besides it's Not Even the worst bike posted; have you seen the old customs from back in the day posted here 🤣




If the chain ring is riding in the asphalt you can roll it 1/2 crank revolution and then come to a screeching halt. Pure physics, not rideable.


----------



## Superman1984

GTs58 said:


> If the chain ring is riding in the asphalt you can roll it 1/2 crank revolution and then come to a screeching halt. Pure physics, not rideable.



Man the F'ing tires are flat for #1 & #2 a 1/2" or so is plenty of clearance for most stuff in most cases. 

Now the stupidity of the fork setup 🤦‍♂️


----------



## GTs58

1/2 revolution, not inch.
 I'm not into bikes that are totally or 95% dysfunctional and look like a pile of crap. Although I can see by some of the examples that that' s not the case for some people. Seems counter productive and a waste of time IMO.


----------



## Superman1984

GTs58 said:


> 1/2 revolution, not inch.



You win🤦‍♂️ Not arguing the difference air in tires makes with clearances when you clearly Know It All 👍🏻


----------



## Superman1984

So it's a Lowrider setup albeit the extended crown installed improperly or backwards due to the erector set fender


----------



## rustystone2112

GTs58 said:


> JFYI, the bike is not usable and might be considered a Lownorider, or a POJ to be more specific.  😉  I'd also have to bet that there is nobody on this forum that has the special talent to build something like that. 🤣



Or want to


----------



## Superman1984

rustystone2112 said:


> Or want to



So easy to build a Schwinn & bolt crap on it. Guess that is why Everyone owns them & builds them in practically the same fashion 👍🏻


----------



## fordmike65

Superman1984 said:


> So easy to build a Schwinn & bolt crap on it. Guess that is why Everyone owns them & builds them in practically the same fashion 👍🏻


----------



## Superman1984

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1436524



I loved Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday😎


----------



## Superman1984

@fordmike65  this was 1 of my favorite memes


----------



## Oilit

Superman1984 said:


> @fordmike65  this was 1 of my favorite memesView attachment 1436530



I have to give credit to the guy who brought a lowrider to the last Hurricane Coasters ride, he rode it the whole way, over the same route everyone else rode. And here's pictures to prove it! (6th picture down, guy in the red shirt).








						Hurricane Coaster ride this Sunday | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Let's ride this Sunday, May 30th on the Lite Rail trail starting at Triple C brewery, 2900 Griffin Street, CLT, 28203 around 9am and leave around 10. All are welcome to ride this leisurely greenway into Uptown. See you there!




					thecabe.com


----------



## Superman1984

@Oilit I seen that & give the man credit👍🏻. I missed that ride due to a severe back ache but it's probably a Good Thing ....


----------



## Schwinny

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1436473
> 
> View attachment 1436474
> 
> View attachment 1436476
> 
> View attachment 1436477
> 
> View attachment 1436478
> 
> View attachment 1436479
> 
> View attachment 1436480
> 
> View attachment 1436481
> 
> View attachment 1436482
> 
> View attachment 1436483
> 
> 
> View attachment 1436475
> Which ones are Rat & Which ones are Lowriders 🤔



That green cheater slick is an eye opener with the upside down stem set-up. Ive got a bike I may try that out on.


----------



## Superman1984

Schwinny said:


> That green cheater slick is an eye opener with the upside down stem set-up. Ive got a bike I may try that out on.



Somebody on here shared that with me; I tried it using a threadless 1 1/8" & it works out Good. I used 16" rise ape hangers under mounted temporarily on a Nirve Switchblade I have. On that bike it's not ideal due to the pedal forward design but it's Cool on ordinary frames😉👍🏻


----------



## Schwinny

Superman1984 said:


> Somebody on here shared that with me; I tried it using a threadless 1 1/8" & it works out Good. I used 16" rise ape hangers under mounted temporarily on a Nirve Switchblade I have. On that bike it's not ideal due to the pedal forward design but it's Cool on ordinary frames😉👍🏻



I showed it to my boy and he started in on his bike. He just got back from the hardware store for bolts.
It'll be done soon.....


----------



## Superman1984

Schwinny said:


> I showed it to my boy and he started in on his bike. He just got back from the hardware store for bolts.
> It'll be done soon.....



On my threadless stem setup; Zoom forks that came with the Nirve the only thing I couldn't reuse was a tension clip when I flipped the triple tree clamps but it was Ok because I had to drive it into them, snug down the allen bolts & then the threadless clamp for the stem & handle bars locked it in below the head tube. I got the idea of actually how it's done here & from RRB. Do share pics either here or PM & let us know how your boy likes it after a few rides.


----------



## Schwinny

Superman1984 said:


> On my threadless stem setup; Zoom forks that came with the Nirve the only thing I couldn't reuse was a tension clip when I flipped the triple tree clamps but it was Ok because I had to drive it into them, snug down the allen bolts & then the threadless clamp for the stem & handle bars locked it in below the head tube. I got the idea of actually how it's done here & from RRB. Do share pics either here or PM & let us know how your boy likes it after a few rides.



It's done.
He's riding it around now.
It slammed it 4" probably have to go to the salvage and get a kiddy crank but it is pretty cool.
Also had to dig out a road bike stem that points down/ now up, and a coveted monkey bar that was 3" taller so the handle bars were at least at seat height.
I'll post pics in the rat bike section later.


----------



## Superman1984

Schwinny said:


> It's done.
> He's riding it around now.
> It slammed it 4" probably have to go to the salvage and get a kiddy crank but it is pretty cool.
> Also had to dig out a road bike stem that points down/ now up, and a coveted monkey bar that was 3" taller so the handle bars were at least at seat height.
> I'll post pics in the rat bike section later.



Hell Yeah❗ Tag me in it when ya do 👍🏻


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

I'm trying to practice what my parents taught. If you don't have something nice to say...
So here's my reply...


----------



## Schwinny

Superman1984 said:


> @fordmike65  this was 1 of my favorite memesView attachment 1436530



I lived in Tombstone for a year and a half. worst place I've ever lived.
Funny trivia though.
The production company approached the town council about filming it there. They were going to build and rebuild a lot of stuff and leave it all but the council said no.
It was filmed in Las Vegas New Mexico.
The movie is on continuous loop on a big screen in "Big Nose Kates Saloon" in Tombstone though.


----------



## Superman1984

Schwinny said:


> I lived in Tombstone for a year and a half. worst place I've ever lived.
> Funny trivia though.
> The production company approached the town council about filming it there. They were going to build and rebuild a lot of stuff and leave it all but the council said no.
> It was filmed in Las Vegas New Mexico.
> The movie is on continuous loop on a big screen in "Big Nose Kates Saloon" in Tombstone though.



Yeah that is funny trivia and I mean a place named Tombstone jus' sounds like it would suck. 1 of my all time favorite westerns as Doc was a bad ass, same with Emilio Estevez as Billy The Kid & then also the movie The Quick & The Dead. I used to watch stuff like Rawhide & the Clint Eastwood westerns as a kid but nowadays I can't stand'em


----------



## Schwinny

Superman1984 said:


> Yeah that is funny trivia and I mean a place named Tombstone jus' sounds like it would suck. 1 of my all time favorite westerns as Doc was a bad ass, same with Emilio Estevez as Billy The Kid & then also the movie The Quick & The Dead. I used to watch stuff like Rawhide & the Clint Eastwood westerns as a kid but nowadays I can't stand'em



I hear that. Same here. about the Clint spaghetti westerns I mean
I think the best Western of all time is Lonesome Dove.
I'll watch it every time I see its on.


----------



## eeapo

Well at the very least, it does have matching tires and rims.


----------



## tacochris

I will offer a different opinion to offset the general consensus:
I was raised in a low income "hood" area and as such, I was raised around lowrider culture and lowrider bikes and still appreciate them for what they are and the culture that builds them.  While I will say that this one is far from the works of art I grew up building and seeing (plumbing strap for some reason Lol).  Most lowrider bikes have a show position which is usually: spring removed, handlebars down a tad further etc, and not meant to be ridden in that way.  Using the same logic we use to justify the bikes on here, to justify this one is like seeing a vehicle with air suspension in the down position and asking how they go over speed bumps.  You need to understand the culture to understand the reason for the mods and stance.
I still have both of the full show lowrider bikes I built in the early 90's and cherish them as if they were built yesterday because they put me where I am now.  I graduated in my taste, mainly due to old age, but can still smile when I see someone "trying".  Building my lowrider bikes and learning to appreciate hunting down original parts, learning how to build and maintain them, learning how to clean and ride them is what made me the bike guy I am today.  

Take it as you will.  😉


Here is a picture of mine I built in the early 90's, pictured here in '95 right after a 1st place win at a show.  Notice the bike is in "display" position with the spring removed and dropped and handlebars lowered and not meant to be ridden like this.  This type of position would equal show points and when you're in a points race, every one counts.  I had $1,100.00 in this bike at this point with all the plating, custom paint, airbrushing, pinstriping etc done with lawn mowing and chores and done as a kid and that took immense restraint and discipline.  Built around an original Schwinn frame and believe it or not I still have it.


----------



## Lonestar

Schwinny said:


> I lived in Tombstone for a year and a half. worst place I've ever lived.
> Funny trivia though.
> The production company approached the town council about filming it there. They were going to build and rebuild a lot of stuff and leave it all but the council said no.
> It was filmed in Las Vegas New Mexico.
> The movie is on continuous loop on a big screen in "Big Nose Kates Saloon" in Tombstone though.



I did some work there when I was 18...did a roof on a house, worst sunburn I ever had! Also had my first drink in a bar at the Crystal Palace...Bartender "You 21?"
Me at 18..."Yes Sir"! I also did a repair on the roof of the OK Corral...but I wouldn't want to live there!


----------



## phantom

At some point accessories become an obsession.


----------



## Oilit

tacochris said:


> I will offer a different opinion to offset the general consensus:
> I was raised in a low income "hood" area and as such, I was raised around lowrider culture and lowrider bikes and still appreciate them for what they are and the culture that builds them.  While I will say that this one is far from the works of art I grew up building and seeing (plumbing strap for some reason Lol).  Most lowrider bikes have a show position which is usually: spring removed, handlebars down a tad further etc, and not meant to be ridden in that way.  Using the same logic we use to justify the bikes on here, to justify this one is like seeing a vehicle with air suspension in the down position and asking how they go over speed bumps.  You need to understand the culture to understand the reason for the mods and stance.
> I still have both of the full show lowrider bikes I built in the early 90's and cherish them as if they were built yesterday because they put me where I am now.  I graduated in my taste, mainly due to old age, but can still smile when I see someone "trying".  Building my lowrider bikes and learning to appreciate hunting down original parts, learning how to build and maintain them, learning how to clean and ride them is what made me the bike guy I am today.
> 
> Take it as you will.  😉
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of mine I built in the early 90's, pictured here in '95 right after a 1st place win at a show.  Notice the bike is in "display" position with the spring removed and dropped and handlebars lowered and not meant to be ridden like this.  This type of position would equal show points and when you're in a points race, every one counts.  I had $1,100.00 in this bike at this point with all the plating, custom paint, airbrushing, pinstriping etc done with lawn mowing and chores and done as a kid and that took immense restraint and discipline.  Built around an original Schwinn frame and believe it or not I still have it.
> 
> View attachment 1456925



Is the "display" position like when guys with air suspensions lower their cars until the body sits on the ground? I think they call it "parking hard."


----------



## tacochris

Oilit said:


> Is the "display" position like when guys with air suspensions lower their cars until the body sits on the ground? I think they call it "parking hard."



"parking hard"  Lol  Never heard that...

As someone who has 2 vehicles with air suspension that "lay out" completely, that's pretty much it.  Its just for "look at me" purposes and to get as low as possible and still be able to raise it up for normal function.
Lowrider bikes started for young kids to be able to mimic their dad's lowrider car so most were done as low as possible to look like the "slammed" cars they were used to seeing.  
The one posted in this thread is pretty much on the far cornier, home-brew side of things, but the general vibe and stance is on point.

With my antique bikes, Im all about originality and factory styling....but with Lowrider bikes its a totally different mindset and I can switch back and forth between the two.


----------



## Superman1984

Not mine but Layed Out is Never Played Out😎

Ohhh and for the Purists; they Actually Ride sooo Much Nicer on air bags & the suspension usually allows for more than stock lifting & sometimes moar towing capabilities 😉


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Is this from o.g. around the world....can see that there any day


----------



## Pondo

tacochris said:


> I will offer a different opinion to offset the general consensus:
> I was raised in a low income "hood" area and as such, I was raised around lowrider culture and lowrider bikes and still appreciate them for what they are and the culture that builds them.  While I will say that this one is far from the works of art I grew up building and seeing (plumbing strap for some reason Lol).  Most lowrider bikes have a show position which is usually: spring removed, handlebars down a tad further etc, and not meant to be ridden in that way.  Using the same logic we use to justify the bikes on here, to justify this one is like seeing a vehicle with air suspension in the down position and asking how they go over speed bumps.  You need to understand the culture to understand the reason for the mods and stance.
> I still have both of the full show lowrider bikes I built in the early 90's and cherish them as if they were built yesterday because they put me where I am now.  I graduated in my taste, mainly due to old age, but can still smile when I see someone "trying".  Building my lowrider bikes and learning to appreciate hunting down original parts, learning how to build and maintain them, learning how to clean and ride them is what made me the bike guy I am today.
> 
> Take it as you will.  😉
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of mine I built in the early 90's, pictured here in '95 right after a 1st place win at a show.  Notice the bike is in "display" position with the spring removed and dropped and handlebars lowered and not meant to be ridden like this.  This type of position would equal show points and when you're in a points race, every one counts.  I had $1,100.00 in this bike at this point with all the plating, custom paint, airbrushing, pinstriping etc done with lawn mowing and chores and done as a kid and that took immense restraint and discipline.  Built around an original Schwinn frame and believe it or not I still have it.
> 
> View attachment 1456925



That's a pretty sweet build Chris.  Is there a riding setup also or are these just for show?


----------



## tacochris

Pondo said:


> That's a pretty sweet build Chris.  Is there a riding setup also or are these just for show?



Believe it or not, before i got my drivers license i rode this bike all over the place.  Even though it had a chromed seat pan and a mural on it, i still rode everywhere.  To ride it most times i would throw the front spring in the crown and bring the bars back a tad.  Most lowrider bikes do have a show position as opposed to a riding position.  I rode it alot in the down position but eventually i caught one of the rechromed pedals on a stepup in the pavement and bent it so i never did that again.  Lol


----------



## Superman1984

tacochris said:


> Believe it or not, before i got my drivers license i rode this bike all over the place.  Even though it had a chromed seat pan and a mural on it, i still rode everywhere.  To ride it most times i would throw the front spring in the crown and bring the bars back a tad.  Most lowrider bikes do have a show position as opposed to a riding position.  I rode it alot in the down position but eventually i caught one of the rechromed pedals on a stepup in the pavement and bent it so i never did that again.  Lol



So what you are saying is They Are Rideable in both positions? Not advisable down so much. That OP bike as well?

I ask 'cause GTs58 the ALL Knowing said otherwise.  I mean I have seen some haggard stuff that jus' simply works albeit not the greatest or really well but jus' does. Experience 1st Hand


----------



## Pondo

tacochris said:


> Believe it or not, before i got my drivers license i rode this bike all over the place.  Even though it had a chromed seat pan and a mural on it, i still rode everywhere.  To ride it most times i would throw the front spring in the crown and bring the bars back a tad.  Most lowrider bikes do have a show position as opposed to a riding position.  I rode it alot in the down position but eventually i caught one of the rechromed pedals on a stepup in the pavement and bent it so i never did that again.  Lol



I totally believe you rode this bike all over.  I rode my Redline everywhere before I got my license.  It later got stolen and I'm going to try to recreate it.  I'd love to see more pics of this bike if you have them.


----------



## rustystone2112

The C.A.B.E. =  classic & antique bicycle exchange.  Most everyone here does not build bikes , we only put them back together the way they came from  the manufacture and then add BICYCLE accessories.


----------



## Superman1984

rustystone2112 said:


> The C.A.B.E. =  classic & antique bicycle exchange.  Most everyone here does not build bikes , we only put them back together the way they came from  the manufacture



Uhm not 💯% True. A lot of guys here build customs. The CABE has a forum for it specifically. Even some of the more liked members have posted in them before. Freqman1 for example. Same for the rat rod threads etc. Just saying 🤷‍♂️. No smart ass or sarcasm intended


----------



## rustystone2112

Again I said MOST of us


----------



## Superman1984

Hell I learn a lot here & have from the custom threads too. I think I like them about equally🤔


----------



## tacochris

Superman1984 said:


> So what you are saying is They Are Rideable in both positions? Not advisable down so much. That OP bike as well?
> 
> I ask 'cause GTs58 the ALL Knowing said otherwise.  I mean I have seen some haggard stuff that jus' simply works albeit not the greatest or really well but jus' does. Experience 1st Hand



Well that all depends on your setup.  I was running a standard single bend springer and 16” pixie cranks so i was able to ride mine around in “show” position but had to make sure the inner foot on a turn was up.  However alot of dudes had longer custom crowns or double bend forks so when the bike was in show position the chain ring nearly touched the ground making em impossible to ride.  Some folks build bikes that are strictly for show and do not see an inch of riding and those guys are usually shooting for top honors and best of show but i always stayed in “street custom”.  Even back then i understood the rarity of stingray frames and refused to weld and fill my tank.  To me personally if i cant ride my bike then its worthless to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> . To me personally if i cant ride my bike then its worthless to me.



Amen to that!


----------

